# The (very afforadable) Look 481 SL I built



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

Pictures to follow (the wife is in Italy and has our camera), but I am absolutly sold on this frame. This is my first Look and I just wanted to share my enthusiasm.


I have owned (most recent to oldest):

Giant TCR
Fondriest Carb Level
Pinarello Prince
Trek 5500
Peugot PH 10S
Schwinn Varsity (went through a few of these)

The New Ride:

Look 481 SL w/HSC 5 SL Fork
Dura Ace 10 Group
Look Ergo 2 TI/Carbon Seatpost
Fizik Arione
Look Keo Pedals
Ritchey WCS Stem & Handelbars
Mavic Open Pro w/ DA hubs
Michelin Pro Race 2 tires

The retail value is about $5100, I built this for about $3500, every componet was purchased through legit on-line and LBS.

This is by far and away the finest bike I have ever ridden.

coup


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

Sean Vill said:


> Pictures to follow (the wife is in Italy and has our camera), but I am absolutly sold on this frame. This is my first Look and I just wanted to share my enthusiasm.
> 
> 
> I have owned (most recent to oldest):
> ...



as far as comfortable rides go, i couldn't agree with you more, this is the quintessential stage racing bike, so so so comofrtable and forgiving, classic geometry, i loved my two years on one
congrats


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*Yup*

Me too Show us some pics!

WBC


----------

